
Show HN: Office Hours – The card deck for startups - helen842000
Hey HN,<p>As it&#x27;s the last day for YC applications I thought I would launch Office Hours Cards.<p>It&#x27;s a card deck to help you prepare for an accelerator interview or startup pitch.<p>It&#x27;s a side project I&#x27;ve wanted to launch for a while, it&#x27;s slightly different to most things I&#x27;ve made as it&#x27;s a physical product!<p>I&#x27;d love to hear if you think this would be useful for your team when preparing for a pitch or if you have any ideas for how it could be marketed direct to accelerators.<p>I&#x27;d definitely like to turn it into a series if there is enough interest!<p>Thanks!
======
buddha
I think it could be great for founders preparing for a startup pitch.

PS: I posted you on ProductHunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/officehours-2](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/officehours-2)

------
helen842000
Link [http://officehourscards.com](http://officehourscards.com)

